# 12 gallon emersed Crypts (and an Erio)



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

I took down my shrimp tank about 6 months ago and was going to get rid of the nanocube but tore out all of the equipment inside and decided to use it for a small emersed setup.

An overall shot:










I could use an ID for this crypt:










Cryptocoryne usteriana:










Cryptocoryne lucens:










This was sold to me as an unknown wendtii...any guesses as to the variety?










Another unknown wendtii:










And one of my random emersed plants, Eriocaulon cinereum flower:










I also have a C. wendtii 'Tropica' that I need to get a better picture of sometime soon but can be seen in the overall shot.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

Another unknown crypt and peacock moss, this one in a 1/2 gallon apothecary jar lit only by a window.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Just a guess that your unknown crypt is a wendtii.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice plants!!!
First two unknown crypts seem to be wendtii 'Tropica', the third could be wendtii 'Mi Oya', and the last one maybe wendtii green or green 'Broad leaves'.

Regards


----------



## cichlidChad (Jul 24, 2008)

what is the setup/care on the jar? very cool.

-chad


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

HeyPK said:


> Just a guess that your unknown crypt is a wendtii.


Thanks, HeyPK, it seems like most of the Crypts I come across are some variety of wendtii!


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

ferchu22 said:


> Nice plants!!!
> First two unknown crypts seem to be wendtii 'Tropica', the third could be wendtii 'Mi Oya', and the last one maybe wendtii green or green 'Broad leaves'.
> 
> Regards


Thanks so much for the IDs! I'll have to look at some more pics of emersed 'Mi Oya', which has, by far, been my favorite emersed plant.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

cichlidChad said:


> what is the setup/care on the jar? very cool.
> 
> -chad


Thanks, Chad. The only thing I do is use a spray bottle to increase moisture in the jar every 2-3 weeks. It's been set up for about 6 months now and I probably should add some liquid ferts sometime soon, though I don't really want it to outgrow the container.


----------

